# TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB CAR & BIKE SHOW ∙



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

_MARK YOUR CALENDARS _
*TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB
CAR & BIKE SHOW*

SATURDAY JULY 12TH, 2008
11AM - 4PM
MOVE-IN 8AM - 10AM

AT HOLLYWOOD PARK

*FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS*

_THIS WILL BE A JUDGED SHOW 1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHYS_

VEHICLES $15 - $20 AT THE DOOR
CAR CLUB SPECIAL WILL BE AVAILABLE

MOTORCYCLES & BIKES $10

FLYER & PRE-REG FORMS COMING NEXT WEEK!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:rofl: WASSUPP WITH ME DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Pachucos will be in the house!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

DON'T FORGET TO MENTION THAT ' ALL ' THE PROCEEDS FROM THIS CAR SHOW WILL BE GOING TO THE CITY OF HOPE CENTER IN THE CITY OF DUARTE . EVERYTHING GOING TO A VERY GOOD CAUSE . SO PLEASE HELP US GIVE BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY . MORE INFO. TO FOLLOW SOON .


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Sounds goooood!, We'll be thur!


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

THANKS DAVE , IT WILL BE A BUSY WEEKEND BUT ALL GOOOOOD !


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Pls support this event Techniques will be honored for there work in the community to registar gente for bone marrow...This is more then a car show, lets support our brothers in there effort to create awareness


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

groucho[/i]@Apr 28 2008 said:


> *TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB
> CAR & BIKE SHOW*
> 
> SATURDAY JULY 12TH, 2008
> ...



*Dam if it wasn't for my car show 13 July in Arlington TX I'd be there homies !!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* Dam TECHNIQUES IS DOING IT IN JULY... FROM LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS*

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB IN ARLINGTON TEXAS


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 30 2008, 10:38 AM~10541483
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 30 2008, 10:38 AM~10541483
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*

Saturday, July 12, 2008 with TECHNIQUES and Sunday, July 13, IMPERIALS HG car show. Two great shows in one BIG weekend see you there. If your planning on coming in from out of town then we just filled your weekend with something to do for sure.*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

:nicoderm: uffin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

T T T


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Come support the "Bone Marrow Donor Drive". All it takes is 4 cotton swabs that you rub inside of your mouth against the top and bottoms of your cheeks. My Godson "Boo" has been battling cancer for several years and he is in need of a "Bone Marrow Transplant" at this time. We have not be able to find "Boo" a match yet so please keep him as well as the rest of the kids in his same situation in your prayers. There are not enough minority Donors within "Bone Marrow Donor Registry" so become a Donor.</span>*


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

HEY HEY Techniques!! You know I will be there.. I think I might even be able to cruise the 64 to that one.. we will see... :cheesy:  

What up Benny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* Dam TECHNIQUES IS DOING IT IN JULY... FROM LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS*

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB IN ARLINGTON TEXAS


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 29 2008, 04:32 PM~10534287
> *:nicoderm:
> *


whats up benny


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 1 2008, 05:51 AM~10549918
> * Dam TECHNIQUES IS DOING IT IN JULY... FROM LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS
> 
> TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB IN ARLINGTON TEXAS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 29 2008, 09:06 PM~10537884
> *
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 30 2008, 10:18 PM~10548277
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>
> Come support the "Bone Marrow Donor Drive".  All it takes is 4 cotton swabs that you rub inside of your mouth against the top and bottoms of your cheeks.  My Godson "Boo" has been battling cancer for several years and he is in need of a "Bone Marrow Transplant" at this time.  We have not be able to find "Boo" a match yet so please keep him as well as the rest of the kids in his same situation in your prayers.  There are not enough minority Donors within "Bone Marrow Donor Registry" so become a Donor.</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 30 2008, 10:38 AM~10541483
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*A big time car show & concert FREE FREE FREE for everybody that attends. *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up Techniques looking good


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 3 2008, 10:15 AM~10566477
> *whats up Techniques looking good
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Gracias Larry, We need everyones support for this event. If you have no plans on Saturday, July 12 2008. Then we have a full day of fun filled day with jumpers and games for the kids and even for the adults a couple contests and a car, viclas and a bike show & a kick a$$ concert for all. This day will start with a car show at 11:00am till 4:00 and then a concert that ends at 9:00pm. 
AGAIN EVERYTHING FROM THE CAR SHOW TO THE CONCERT IS FREE TO THE PUBLIC. This event is supported by the International Lowriding Alliance aka INLA and the lowriding community has been coming together for so many years for so many different charities. Our mission is "keeping lowriding in a positive movement forward" and if the lowriding community starts getting tested to see if someone can be a Bone Marrow match and save a life then we have done something great and thats what this is all about for so many of us. </span>* :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 3 2008, 02:24 PM~10567590
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Gracias Larry,  We need everyones support for this event.  If you have no plans on Saturday, July 12 2008.  Then we have a full day of fun filled day with jumpers and games for the kids and even for the adults a couple contests and a car, viclas and a bike show & a kick a$$ concert for all.  This day will start with a car show at 11:00am till 4:00 and then a concert that ends at 9:00pm.
> AGAIN EVERYTHING FROM THE CAR SHOW TO THE CONCERT IS FREE TO THE PUBLIC.  This event is supported by the International Lowriding Alliance aka INLA and the lowriding community has been coming together for so many years for so many different charities.  Our mission is "keeping lowriding in a positive movement forward" and if the lowriding community starts getting tested to see if someone can be a Bone Marrow match and save a life then we have done something great and thats what this is all about for so many of us.  </span> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 30 2008, 10:38 AM~10541483
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

* SUPPORT THIS EVENT !!!!!*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Thats right, Were coming to West LA and putting on a big time car show & concert so do come out and be apart of a fun filled day of events. We would like to have everyone out at Hollywood Park on Saturday, July 12, 2008 in the City of Inglewood, California.</span>[/b]


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 5 2008, 11:10 AM~10579228
> *Thats right,  Were coming to West LA and putting on a big time car show & concert so do come out and be apart of a fun filled day of events.  We would like to have everyone out at Hollywood Park on Saturday, July 12, 2008 in the City of Inglewood, California.</span>*
> [/b]



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

just might make it


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ill be out der homies


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 5 2008, 09:47 PM~10585056
> *just might make it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 5 2008, 09:54 PM~10585139
> *ill be out der homies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@May 5 2008, 10:26 PM~10585840
> *Technique Arizona picnic 4/27/2008.
> 
> 
> ...


:around: :around: :wow:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*On the day of the car show & concert the Pony's will be running and the Casino will be open for bizznezz all we need is for the Lakers to play at the fabulous Forum that day. *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 6 2008, 01:46 PM~10590527
> *On the day of the car show & concert the Pony's will be running and the Casino will be open for bizznezz all we need is for the Lakers to play at the fabulous Forum that day.
> *


 :0


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 6 2008, 01:46 PM~10590527
> *On the day of the car show & concert the Pony's will be running and the Casino will be open for bizznezz all we need is for the Lakers to play at the fabulous Forum that day.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394517


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Love them... white girls LOL


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Grouch post the flyer up on Chevybombs.com


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@May 7 2008, 08:43 AM~10597915
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Grouch post the flyer up on Chevybombs.com
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*T .</span></span>*


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.techniquescarclub.com


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 9 2008, 09:07 AM~10615639
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

the pre-reg forms are available so down load them and send them ASAP.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 10 2008, 01:40 PM~10623875
> *the pre-reg forms are available so down load them and send them ASAP.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SHOOT SOME FLYERS OVER TO FRISCO'S IN DOWNEY ON FRIDAY. WE HAVE A CRUISE NIGHT GOING ON THERE WITH OLD MEMORIES EVERY FRIDAY, ALSO SHOOT SOME VENDOR APPLICATIONS, I'M IN.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 10 2008, 01:40 PM~10623875
> *the pre-reg forms are available so down load them and send them ASAP.
> *


 :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT :wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*SUPPORT THIS EVENT !!!!*


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.myspace.com/techniquescc


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*July 12th in Inglewood, Kali-for-ni-a will be the place to be*


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TECHNIQUES TAKE TO THE TOP !!!!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

T
T
T
T
T


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like it's going to the bomb, lots of great acts. Way to put on a show dudes!
See you there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@May 9 2008, 04:15 PM~10614448
> *TTT
> *


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Roll Call:

Goodtimes were you at?
Majestics were you at?
Pachucos will be in the house
Old Memories were u at?
Pharoahs were you at?
Imperials will be in the house
Rollers were you at?
And all solo riders where you at?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 07:22 AM~10642561
> * Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!
> 
> SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008
> *


Techniques Texas ~ Benefit car show ~, For The VFW ~ Veterans of Foreign Wars 


:thumbsup: 

SUPPORT ALL THE TECHNIQUES EVENTS ALL OVER THE WORLD.... HELPING THE CITY OF HOPE CENTER IN THE CITY OF DUARTE . EVERYTHING GOING TO A VERY GOOD CAUSE . SO PLEASE HELP US GIVE BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@May 14 2008, 07:08 AM~10652143
> *Techniques Texas ~ Benefit car show ~, For The VFW ~ Veterans of Foreign Wars
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 15 2008, 07:29 PM~10665315
> *
> *


*Fill it out and get your registration form in Homies !!!!*


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@May 14 2008, 08:08 AM~10652143
> *Techniques Texas ~ Benefit car show ~, For The VFW ~ Veterans of Foreign Wars
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT

TTT

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

check out www.myspace.com/raqc
she is promoting the show also!!

see ya there :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*74 days and a wake up.... lets support this event !!!!*


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@May 14 2008, 07:08 AM~10652143
> *Techniques Texas ~ Benefit car show ~, For The VFW ~ Veterans of Foreign Wars
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


*Come out and Support this Event*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD!!!!


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Come out and support this important event for a GOOD CAUSE


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*This car & bike show is about saving lives and this is the whole reason for this event because Brown & Black kids die each and every day because we just don't have enough Marrow Donors from the minority communities so come and help by doing the 4 swab of the inside of your mouth against your cheeks. Thats all it takes to start the Marrow Donor drive process and a little paper work but its nothing. Hope to see all of our friends and guest there on Saturday, July 12, 2008 at Hollywood Park in Inglewood, CA and on the Sunday, July 13, Imperials Los Angels is having their 8th annual car show in Hawaiian Gardens, CA and to those that are coming from out of town make this your weekend event to visit LA. *


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 21 2008, 02:55 PM~10705974
> *This car & bike show is about saving lives and this is the whole reason for this event because Brown & Black kids die each and every day because we just don't have enough Marrow Donors from the minority communities so come and help by doing the 4 swab of the inside of your mouth against your cheeks.  Thats all it takes to start the Marrow Donor drive process and a little paper work but its nothing.  Hope to see all of our friends and guest there on Saturday, July 12, 2008 at Hollywood Park in Inglewood, CA and on the Sunday, July 13, Imperials Los Angels is having their 8th annual car show in Hawaiian Gardens, CA and to those that are coming from out of town make this your weekend event to visit LA.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 21 2008, 01:55 PM~10705974
> *This car & bike show is about saving lives and this is the whole reason for this event because Brown & Black kids die each and every day because we just don't have enough Marrow Donors from the minority communities so come and help by doing the 4 swab of the inside of your mouth against your cheeks.  Thats all it takes to start the Marrow Donor drive process and a little paper work but its nothing.  Hope to see all of our friends and guest there on Saturday, July 12, 2008 at Hollywood Park in Inglewood, CA and on the Sunday, July 13, Imperials Los Angels is having their 8th annual car show in Hawaiian Gardens, CA and to those that are coming from out of town make this your weekend event to visit LA.
> *



great cause support this event !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*' ALL ' THE PROCEEDS FROM THIS CAR SHOW WILL BE GOING TO THE CITY OF HOPE CENTER IN THE CITY OF DUARTE . EVERYTHING GOING TO A VERY GOOD CAUSE . SO PLEASE HELP US GIVE BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*' ALL ' THE PROCEEDS FROM THIS CAR SHOW WILL BE GOING TO THE CITY OF HOPE CENTER IN THE CITY OF DUARTE . EVERYTHING GOING TO A VERY GOOD CAUSE . SO PLEASE HELP US GIVE BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT AND THE LAKER CAR WILL BE THERE TOO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT , IT ALL GOES TO CITY OF HOPE CANCER CENTER . NICE LINE UP YOU GUYS HAD SUNDAY DOWN IN THE O.C. !


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 9 2008, 09:09 AM~10615652
> *
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 9 2008, 09:07 AM~10615639
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 24 2008, 11:55 AM~10727919
> *' ALL ' THE PROCEEDS FROM THIS CAR SHOW WILL BE GOING TO THE CITY OF HOPE CENTER IN THE CITY OF DUARTE . EVERYTHING GOING TO A VERY GOOD CAUSE . SO PLEASE HELP US GIVE BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SHOW OUR SUPPORT TOO HOMIES............TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted on our site


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

COME AND JOIN US SAT JULY 12...AT HOLLYWOOD PARK....


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@May 22 2008, 08:17 AM~10711423
> *LETS SUPPORT THIS EVENT !!!!!*


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

TTT

*support this event it's going to be great so COME AND JOIN THIS EVENT SAT JULY 12...AT HOLLYWOOD PARK....*


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jun 14 2008, 06:04 PM~10870978
> *
> *


Support this event... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

COME HAVE A DAY OF FUN JULY 12 WITH TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

this is a family event will have something for everyone. Its being done with City of Hope, lets come together and support one another. Event not to be missed!


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

Get this cause started.... With the TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Jun 11 2008, 07:09 AM~10844809
> *TTT
> 
> support this event it's going to be great so COME AND JOIN THIS EVENT SAT JULY 12...AT HOLLYWOOD PARK....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

COME SUPPORT THIS SHOW , ITS FOR A VERY GOOD CAUSE.
TFFT :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

TTT

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Come support this car & bike show this is a family event. Its being done with City of Hope, lets come together and support one another. Don't miss this event!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@Jun 18 2008, 09:42 AM~10896498
> *COME SUPPORT THIS SHOW , ITS FOR A VERY GOOD CAUSE.
> TFFT  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 21 2008, 10:44 AM~10919734
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
I have not been on as much as I used to be on LIL but I'm on here today while visiting my Godson Boo here in the OC at Childrens Hospital of Orange County. This car show we are having is our way of making a differents for those that are in need of a Marrow Treatment and that are battling Cancer. This is why Donors are needed because a Hispanic/Latino can only save a Hispanice/Latino and that goes the same for a African American can only save a African American so please come and help make a BIG DIFFERENCE. My Godson was in need of a Marrow Treatment and this is why TECHNIQUES has been involved with the National Marrow Donor Drive Program. A match was found for Boo and he is a 22 year old male and our prayers have been answered big time so lets continue to have these Marrow Donor Drives so we can help more kids just like my Godson "Boo." TECHNIQUES was contacted by a rep from the City of Hope because they got wind of what TECHNIQUES had been doing and they asked us if would help them in doing a Marrow Donor Drive on a larger scale and this is why we do what we are doing so maybe we can help save a childs life so come one come all and lets all make a difference together. 
Thank you all and may God bless you.<a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/8628/carshowflyer2frontbackqt5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

</span>*


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

LET THEM KNOW PETE......EVERYONE IS INVITED SO SHOW SOME SUPPORT...WELL SEE YOU THERE....


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up Techniques gonna be a good show cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I can hardly wait myself for our car show and concert. With the support of our many friends from all the different car clubs and solo riders this event will be a great succces. See you all there and my Godson Boo is planning on being there with us all God willing.*
 :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale, 
see you there BIG BOO!!


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jun 25 2008, 09:40 PM~10953384
> *Orale,
> see you there BIG BOO!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT EVERYONE :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Fellow riders, this show is getting alot of media coverage for the cause. Please come out and support and show that we care and can make a difference in our communities. Techniques CC will be honored by City of Hope for there efforts in getting Latinos registared. This is a family event not just a car show...It wil have jumpers...clowns...food...music.....its all free.....bring the whole family and the primos and neighbors.... :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jun 26 2008, 05:21 PM~10958433
> *Fellow riders, this show is getting alot of media coverage for the cause. Please come out and support and show that we care and can make a difference in our communities. Techniques CC will be honored by City of Hope for there efforts in getting Latinos registared. This is a family event not just a car show...It wil have jumpers...clowns...food...music.....its all free.....bring the whole family and the primos and neighbors.... :biggrin:
> *


what's up pete? It's me Rob sounds good homie I will be there


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jun 26 2008, 03:21 PM~10958433
> *Fellow riders, this show is getting alot of media coverage for the cause. Please come out and support and show that we care and can make a difference in our communities. Techniques CC will be honored by City of Hope for there efforts in getting Latinos registared. This is a family event not just a car show...It wil have jumpers...clowns...food...music.....its all free.....bring the whole family and the primos and neighbors.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Sup Rob! Im looking forward to seeing you there! Im counting on you guys....bring the whole family....


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jun 26 2008, 05:21 PM~10958433
> *Fellow riders, this show is getting alot of media coverage for the cause. Please come out and support and show that we care and can make a difference in our communities. Techniques CC will be honored by City of Hope for there efforts in getting Latinos registared. This is a family event not just a car show...It wil have jumpers...clowns...food...music.....its all free.....bring the whole family and the primos and neighbors....
> *


Whats up " Pete ".............we will deffinetly be there to support this show. See you guys there


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

I'll be there with "Haterz Edition"


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

thanks nick, rob from Dukes, Jess from Neu Exposure!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jun 28 2008, 04:54 PM~10970946
> *thanks nick, rob from Dukes, Jess from Neu Exposure!
> *


no problem homie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

support this event


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jun 26 2008, 04:21 PM~10958433
> *This will be TECHNIQUES biggest Marrow Donor Drive so do come and support this cause because you may be that person in saving a life.</span>*


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

come out and support La Gota de Vida & Techniques Car Club at our Benefit Car, Motorcycle, Bike SHow and Concert.
All proceeds are going to La Gota de Vida to help find cure for Cancer. 
this is 100% FREE to spectators family event with plenty of entertainment for the kids and Adults. And its for a good cause, so please show your support for the Latino community.... "It takes a Latino to Save a Latino"


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*maybe your the right match that can save a life.*


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

COME SUPPORT THE CAUSE....YOU MIGHT BE THE ONE


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

COME SUPPORT THE CAUSE....YOU MIGHT BE THE ONE


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Tonight we will be doing an interview with Azteca TV at the club house at 7:00pm regarding our car show and concert so bring them rides and them HDs so we can represent TECHNIQUES to the fullest my Brothers. * :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Our Car Show & Concert is Totally FREE!!!!!!*


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 3 2008, 01:24 PM~10567590
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Gracias Larry,  We need everyones support for this event.  If you have no plans on Saturday, July 12 2008.  Then we have a full day of fun filled day with jumpers and games for the kids and even for the adults a couple contests and a car, viclas and a bike show & a kick a$$ concert for all.  This day will start with a car show at 11:00am till 4:00 and then a concert that ends at 9:00pm.
> AGAIN EVERYTHING FROM THE CAR SHOW TO THE CONCERT IS FREE TO THE PUBLIC.  This event is supported by the International Lowriding Alliance aka INLA and the lowriding community has been coming together for so many years for so many different charities.  Our mission is "keeping lowriding in a positive movement forward" and if the lowriding community starts getting tested to see if someone can be a Bone Marrow match and save a life then we have done something great and thats what this is all about for so many of us.  </span> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: you know we will be there i prey that soon your godson will find that match that he needs there has to be someone out there


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

also thier will be security after the show so if you want to leave your car and attend the concert it will be fine


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

JUST LEFT HOLLYWOOD PARK ....WE ARE READY TO GO....SEE YOU GUYS NEXT SAT........


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDHEDZ_@Jul 2 2008, 02:36 PM~10999014
> *JUST LEFT HOLLYWOOD PARK ....WE ARE READY TO GO....SEE YOU GUYS NEXT SAT........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*The Hollywood Park Car Show & Concert entrance is at gate 2 off Prairie and Arbor Vida in the City of Inglewood hopefully we will see everybody there.*


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jun 30 2008, 03:02 PM~10982254
> *come out and support La Gota de Vida & Techniques Car Club at our Benefit Car, Motorcycle, Bike SHow and Concert.
> All proceeds are going to La Gota de Vida to help find cure for Cancer.
> this is 100% FREE to spectators family event with plenty of entertainment for the kids and Adults. And its for a good cause, so please show your support for the Latino community.... "It takes a Latino to Save a Latino"
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JUST ADDED:"THE CHOLO DJ"


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 5 2008, 10:41 PM~11020076
> *JUST ADDED:"THE CHOLO DJ"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT ~ See everyone on Saturday!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

we just confirmed LALA on the carshow stage...Down "Lean like a Cholo", and many more will come by to say hello. Latino 96.3 will be in the house from 12-4pm!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

THIS SATURDAY :biggrin: TTT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

muzikman,Jul 8 2008, 07:20 AM~11036214]
we just confirmed LALA on the carshow stage...Down "Lean like a Cholo", and many more will come by to say hello. Latino 96.3 will be in the house from 12-4pm!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jul 8 2008, 07:20 AM~11036214
> *we just confirmed LALA on the carshow stage...Down "Lean like a Cholo", and many more will come by to say hello.  Latino 96.3 will be in the house from 12-4pm!!!
> *


*Looks like everybody will be leaning like a Cholo with LALA this Saturday. This event is for the entire family so bring them all out for some fun in the sun and under the stars for an evening concert also. Big day and alot of fun planned for everubody. *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 3 2008, 02:25 PM~11007196
> *The Hollywood Park Car Show & Concert entrance is at <span style=\'color:green\'>gate 2 off Prairie and Arbor Vita in the City of Inglewood.</span>
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

BTW Ford motor company will be in the house with free prizes as well as Latino 96.3, with tickets to Calibash 2008, and free music!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

If I make it over this weekend I might be able to go.. Good Luck with this event it's for a good cause !!!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*GOOD CAUSE SUPPORT THIS EVENT HOSTED BY*


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Celebrities come thru the Carshow stage:

LALA
Down aka Kilo
Chino XL
Ese Daz
And many more stoping bye to show love!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Celebrities come thru the Carshow stage:

LALA
Down aka Kilo
Chino XL
Ese Daz
And many more stopping bye to show love!

Hellafyde Records will also be in the house, look for the wrapped hummer....


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jul 9 2008, 08:31 AM~11045605
> *Celebrities come thru the Carshow stage:
> 
> LALA
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jul 9 2008, 03:43 PM~11049451
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

​2 DAYS AWAY, HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!
ITS FOR A GREAT CAUSE AND 100% FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

VENDOR AND VEHICLES CAN PAY AT MOVE ROOM STILL AVAILABLE!
100% FREE TO SPECTATORS, LOTS OF FAMILY FUN, BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY, TELL YOUR NEIGHBORS... ALL PROCEEDS BENEFIT LA GOTA DE VIDA CANCER RESEARCH IN ASSOCIATION WITH THE CITY OF HOPE....


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Just confirmed Art Laboe to present Tierra on the concert stage!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB FOR THE SUPPORT . GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS STILL SHOWING STRONG . YOUR CLUB IS ALSO FROM BACK IN THE DAY , KEEP IT GOING . SEE YOU YOU SAT.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jul 10 2008, 03:33 PM~11058040
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just confirmed Art Laboe to present Tierra on the concert stage!!
> *


*Thats right Art Laboe will be in the HOUSE * :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SUPPORT ALL CLUBS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys and gals there....Impalas Magazine will be in the house


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT for Tomorrow , hope to see a good turn out


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TOMARROWS THE BIG DAY! HOPE TO SEE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE FOR A DAY OF LOWRIDING FAMILY FUN....


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* T T T for a Bad Ass Event..........*

Good Luck homies from The Texas Chapter, hope everyone makes it to the show and back safely....


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TOMARROWS THE BIG DAY! HOPE TO SEE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE FOR A DAY OF LOWRIDING FAMILY FUN....


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*TODAY IS THE DAY HOPE TO SEE ALLOT OF SUPPORT AT THIS EVENT THIS MORNING*


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

was out there set up our booth lots of room still cars coming


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT TODAY! 
STYLISTICS
SWIFT
IMPERIALS
TOGETHER
LOS ANGELES
MANIACOS
SKID ROWS FINEST
AMIGOS LAS VEGAS
STREET STYLE
NEU EXPOSURE
HEADTWISTER
CLASSIFIED
LOWRIDER EXPRESSION
BALLERS EMPIRE
HIGHCLASS
TRAFFIC
THE LOYALTY ONE
MAXIMUM POWER
ROMAN'S BIKE CLUB
ALL THE HARLEY RIDER
THE VENDORS
AND A *SPECIAL THANKS TO THE CHOLO DJ*
HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO IT BIGGER AND BETTER NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: RAY & ALL DA VATOS FROM "TECHNIQUES" HAD A GREAT TIME BRATHASS!!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Good show Techniques! Look for coverage in a future issue of LRM. Jae


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TO : TECHNIQUES C.C. 

GREAT SHOW HOMIES .......SEE YOU NEXT YEAR...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


THANKS,

STREETSTYLE C.C.
LOS ANGELES
CHAPTER


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

GREAT SHOW 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Jul 13 2008, 11:04 AM~11077179
> *Wheres the pics?
> *


X2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Great show let's see some pix


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

HERES THE LITTLE BIT I TOOK, I GOT VIDEO BUT HOW DO I UPLOAD IT?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GRACIAS TECHNIQUES!!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

THANK YOU TECHNIQUES FOR A GOOD SHOW, STYLISTICS HAD LOTS OF FUN :cheesy:  
TOOK A FEW PICTURES  WILL UPLOAD SOON.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DID U GET A PICTURE OF ME? Y NOT


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS , VENDORS , EVENT STAFF AND ALL THE PEOPLE WHO CAME OUT TO OUR SHOW FOR YOUR SUPPORT . WE HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME . WE RAISED A GOOD AMOUNT AND ALL WAS DONATED TO THE CITY OF HOPE . SO EVERYONE IN ATTENDENCE DID YOUR SHARE TO HELP OUT FIGHT THIS KILLER SICKNESS AND FOR THAT WE THANK YOU VERY MUCH ! A BIG THANK YOU TO THE CHOLO D.J. FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING ON THE DELAY , YOU HAVE A GOOD HEART HOMEBOY . ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE NEXT ONE . RAY TECHNIQUES L.A. PRESIDENT


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

It was a great show TECHNIQUES and PETE...as always. Lots to do for the kids and even betted on some horse races too :biggrin: Thankx for having us :thumbsup: See you guys on the next show  Peace


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Techniques L.A. Car Show Footage


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Great pictures!
Upload the video to YouTube or Video.Google.com and share it here.



> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jul 13 2008, 11:27 PM~11081352
> *HERES THE LITTLE BIT I TOOK, I GOT VIDEO BUT HOW DO I  UPLOAD IT?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Techniques L.A. Car Show Footage


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Watch out , here they come............ hno: hno: ..........LOL



















:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Westbound_Car_Club (Apr 23, 2007)

dj cholo


----------



## Westbound_Car_Club (Apr 23, 2007)

ROOSTER 62









SCARFACE 64


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jul 14 2008, 11:01 AM~11084712
> *It was a great show TECHNIQUES and PETE...as always. Lots to do for the kids and even betted on some horse races too :biggrin:  Thankx for having us :thumbsup: See you guys on the next show   Peace
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Benny It was a cool show this weekend man thanks for the invite and I will be there again next year but with that 64 locked up... :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC
ARE INVITING ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS
THIS WEEKEND TO KICK OFF OUR
3rd ANNUAL PICNIC !!!!! WE HOPE TO SEE THE 
LOWRIDER INDUSTRY EXPAND & UNITE US ALL AS FAMILIA....... 
SO MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR FAMILIA & FRIENDS 
TO OUR PICNIC TO ENJOY A SUNDAY AFTERNOON OF FUN.....

LAS GRACIAS FROM THE 

"DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC" </span>


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

check out cover of the show here, lots of pics
http://www.piloteando.tv/galerias/techniqjul12-%2008.html


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Jul 14 2008, 10:56 AM~11084162
> *ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS , VENDORS , EVENT STAFF AND ALL THE PEOPLE WHO CAME OUT TO OUR SHOW FOR YOUR SUPPORT . WE HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME . WE RAISED A GOOD AMOUNT AND ALL WAS DONATED TO THE CITY OF HOPE . SO EVERYONE IN ATTENDENCE DID YOUR SHARE TO HELP OUT FIGHT THIS KILLER SICKNESS AND FOR THAT WE THANK YOU VERY MUCH ! A BIG THANK YOU TO THE CHOLO D.J. FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING ON THE DELAY , YOU HAVE A GOOD HEART HOMEBOY . ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE NEXT ONE .      RAY TECHNIQUES L.A. PRESIDENT
> *


*Again, Gracias a todos for making this car show a success and we are glad everybody had a great time as we did. * :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------

